# Birdybea...that's me!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!









Look at my little baby, he's so sweet









But...









He thinks it's more fun to eat the camera than to sit in front of it!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol. They are all too cute Bea!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  Must be fun to have them crawl all around you


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Cute  Must be fun to have them crawl all around you


Except for all the poop, yes, it's fun. :lol:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

True lol


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I just realized in the first picture Cookie is like -who owns who now?-...LOL!


----------



## loveofeathers (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice pictures. I have 3 tiels too.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Such cute pic's Bea, look at little gracie is she whispering in your ear or biting it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

BirdyBea is right! The tiels have officially taken over!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww so cute, the birds really have taken over.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It's the Tiel Takeover!!

Lovely pics Bea, they are all gorgeous.....oh and you of course.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Laura said:


> Such cute pic's Bea, look at little gracie is she whispering in your ear or biting it


She was full on trying to pierce it! :lol: She got evicted from my shoulder after biting my ear several times and then getting me in the eye!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

OWW!! In the eye, that must have hurt! 

The pics are great cookie looks really cute, and tall!  LOL! :lol:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> She was full on trying to pierce it! :lol: She got evicted from my shoulder after biting my ear several times and then getting me in the eye!


Ouch, hope she did not hurt it too badly  Spike was trying to help me remove a freckle today, not fun


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

that is way to cute, great pictures of yourself.
l don't know how you make taking pictures of yourself look so great, l try to take a picture of myself like that but it never seems to turn out right


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My camera has a swiveling screen, that probably helps because i can see what's in the photo.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Bea said:


> My camera has a swiveling screen, that probably helps because i can see what's in the photo.


 cheeting! lol


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Great pics Bea!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

don,t let gracie screesh in your ear


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

allen said:


> don,t let gracie screesh in your ear


I'm not as worried about the screech as i am about the bite!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I'm not as worried about the screech as i am about the bite!


I hear you on that!!!


----------

